# Rototex Pics, Good Machine Or Not



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody Using This Machine, Its A Rototex 6 Color 6 Station. Im Thinking About Purchasing This Machine, They Want $3000 Delivered To My Door Step.

How Good Is Registration, Could It Print Process Work.

Does The Price Sound Fair

Any Advice Would Be Great, Good Or Bad


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

They're supposed to be really nice machines, that just seems a little steep for a used one. IF it was less than a year old, I'd say go for it. But from the pics that doesn't look to be the case. I think I'd be more inclined to buy a brand new Riley Hopkins for that price.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with Phillip


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

any idea what a good price would be. at first they wanted 3000 plus 400 for delivery. he knocked down the 400 for delivery.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know what a used rototex is worth, but for 3k total (including crate and shipping) you can gt a brand new riley hopkins 6 color 4 station with micros, AND 2 year warantee.

no brainer to me. I would tell the guy that, and tell him you'll give him 2k total, he ships.

if he says yes, you get a good deal, if no you get a brand new press.

its a win win for you.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed. 

I don't think you'll regret getting the rototex, and for $2000 it'd be a fair deal. Not a steal, but a fair price.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Have any of you who replied ever used a Rototex press? I've used both the Riley-Hopkins with the joystick reg (was the first 'real' press I owned) and the Rototex. My main press that gets used in my shop every day is now an American M&M Rototex 8c / 4s press. The Riley-Hopkins is a great press, especially for someone working part time in their garage, and I'd recommend it to anyone starting out who wants to get their feet wet with a decent working press. You can definitely do production work on the R-H. But the Rototex is a solid piece of industrial equipment; definitely one of the best manual presses available. The feel is solid and smooth. With very little maintenance it will still be holding to thousandths of an inch 20 years from now. IMHO, if it's a production machine you're looking for, a used Rototex is a better investment than a new Riley-Hopkins. My advice is to get him down as low on the price as you possibly can, but delivered to your door it's worth the money for sure.

Oh, and, yes, you can do process work on it all day. Once the screens are registered we can run 1,000 shirts without touching the registration.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheepsalt said:


> Have any of you who replied ever used a Rototex press? I've used both the Riley-Hopkins with the joystick reg (was the first 'real' press I owned) and the Rototex. My main press that gets used in my shop every day is now an American M&M Rototex 8c / 4s press. The Riley-Hopkins is a great press, especially for someone working part time in their garage, and I'd recommend it to anyone starting out who wants to get their feet wet with a decent working press. You can definitely do production work on the R-H. But the Rototex is a solid piece of industrial equipment; definitely one of the best manual presses available. The feel is solid and smooth. With very little maintenance it will still be holding to thousandths of an inch 20 years from now. IMHO, if it's a production machine you're looking for, a used Rototex is a better investment than a new Riley-Hopkins. My advice is to get him down as low on the price as you possibly can, but delivered to your door it's worth the money for sure.
> 
> Oh, and, yes, you can do process work on it all day. Once the screens are registered we can run 1,000 shirts without touching the registration.


thanks, thats what i needed. im pretty sure i used this type of press about 12 years ago, when i worked for a shop. and from what i remembered it held good registration. the r/h look like good machines, but i told myself i will never by a rear clamp system again, it has to be side clamps. just my preference from past experiance. i think ill offer them 2500 out the door and see what they say.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck, I hope they take it. That's more than they'd probably get on ebay, so it's a good offer.


----------



## ACC (Apr 23, 2007)

I love mine. Rock Solid. I would offer 2000.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

just wanted to give an update. i finally purchased the rototex, this is a beast of a machine. i tought the truck lift was going to break off. the machine came with childrens pallets, and some oversized pallet. in fact the large ones are way to large for everyday normal printing for my business. so i called them and they said they sent me the wrong ones. they let me keep the over sized pallets and through in an additional set of 16 x 20's. so with shipping and three sets of pallets i paid 2750 out the door delivered. maybe a bit much.

anyway i spent about a day leveling and re-calibrating or shall i say taming this beast.
i gave it its first test with a job i had to sub-contract to another printer because my old press couldnt handle registration. not only did i register it in minutes, it held for the hole six color job, and that was butt registration, no trapping or choking my artwork. 

         

can you tell im happy, i sleep better at night these days knowing my press will hold registration


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulations! I know you'll be happy with this machine for a very long time.


----------



## projectmsquared (Apr 1, 2010)

Great to hear man, I have been looking for a six head for sometime and I just purchased the same one for 2500 and I was worried I spent to much but from what your saying it sounds like I will be very happy with my investment. He also threw in many platens and a flash : ) thank you everyone for your help to amp because it helped me too. Ill let you know how i like the press tomorrow!


----------



## madmanmagee (Feb 1, 2009)

Sheepsalt said:


> Have any of you who replied ever used a Rototex press? I've used both the Riley-Hopkins with the joystick reg (was the first 'real' press I owned) and the Rototex. My main press that gets used in my shop every day is now an American M&M Rototex 8c / 4s press. The Riley-Hopkins is a great press, especially for someone working part time in their garage, and I'd recommend it to anyone starting out who wants to get their feet wet with a decent working press. You can definitely do production work on the R-H. But the Rototex is a solid piece of industrial equipment; definitely one of the best manual presses available. The feel is solid and smooth. With very little maintenance it will still be holding to thousandths of an inch 20 years from now. IMHO, if it's a production machine you're looking for, a used Rototex is a better investment than a new Riley-Hopkins. My advice is to get him down as low on the price as you possibly can, but delivered to your door it's worth the money for sure.
> 
> Oh, and, yes, you can do process work on it all day. Once the screens are registered we can run 1,000 shirts without touching the registration.



I agree with sheepsalt. I own a R-H 6/4, and I use a rototex 4/3 at work, and Ive noticed its easier to get registration, and quicker on the rototex, rather than the hopkins. micros are better,the palet system is quick, and it has tool-free off contact. The side2side micro is a bit slower than R-H, but it will last forever. The one at my work is over 20yrs old and it still holds perfect reg.


----------



## Phattdadtees (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Machine.... Rototex was my first Pro Machine and I wish I still had it. Not a bad price but I'm sure you can negotiate for a better price, Maybe 2000.00 or 2500.00


----------



## EasyShirt (Feb 7, 2009)

Rototex are for sure the way to go. I owned a 6S/6C which I paid $900 including shipping then traded for a newer a 6C/4S rototex from 2005 plus 20 attachments. It is no question to purchase a press with side frame clamps instead of just the base clamp found on most manual presses. Registration is also very easy to use and will hold for easily 1000's of strokes before needed minor adjustment.

Just my two cents-

Best of luck with your purchase!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I know this is a very old thread but I had to read it. I have a rototex 6/4 that was rebuilt just before I started using it 24 years ago. No idea what the mileage was at that time. In the 18 years I worked for the guy that owned it at that time, I printed WELL over a million shirts on this press alone. When I went to start my own shop, I jumped at the chance to buy it for $2500. Of coarse freight is going to kill you on something this heavy. Included a cheap flash. maybe worth $200 at most. Been spinin that thing for another 6 years since. Sweet regy with the same bearings from 24 years ago. My friend that bought her sister press at the same time, just sold his for $2000 against his will, (quick sale Divorce emergency, If you know what I'm saying) The rototex design and construction has hardly changed in 30 years. Nothing left to improve. I've worked on many manuals and there is not 1 brand new manual on the market as of today, that I would consider trading it for. They all feel like toys in your hand after working with one of these. It's the 57 Chevy of manuals. You can literally stand on the print station. No joke. It will hold it's value better than any other manual brand in the long run. There is really nothing that can go wrong with it except maybe $100 worth of bearings every 20 or 30 years. Rough estimate on bearings cuz I haven't had to replace them


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Have to agree. I worked on different rototexes (6/6 and 6/8) for many years. Best manual press ever.


----------

